# If you had to build a grow room....



## 000StankDank000 (Sep 15, 2015)

So this guy has a room all framed out with metal studs. He wants it to be water proof and noise proof. 

Would you use plywood on the grow room side with panda film over top? Would you use green board drywall? Blue skin? 

The wall needs to be insulated and the other side has to be dry walled and tapped to look proper.

Just trying to get ideas as what have people done that have built rooms before and had them function well. 
Thanks


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Sep 15, 2015)

I would do green board to offset the moisture, but would put a 12" piece of concrete board across the bottom in case of spills and seal the bottom seam against the floor, mylar the walls and ceiling, insulate and wallboard the outside.
Must have very good ventilation. in and out

Just my thoughts, good luck


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2015)

Sealed room. White rubber roofing over plywood.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2015)

I am actually assuming that you mean water resistant rather than water proof?  Otherwise, neither plywood or greenboard would work and you would need something like a floor drain to get rid of any moisture.  If I needed to meet these criteria, I think I would use plywood as it will soundproof more than greenboard and is way tougher (you will still need some kind of soundproofing board though).  I would use a very high quality flat white exterior paint to help with  moisture issues, while still creating a good reflective surface.  I absolutely hate mylar.  It is hard to hang straight, it is almost impossible to clean, it tears easy, etc, etc.  Flat white paint is almost as good, is washable, is cheap, readily available, you don't have holes in the wall from hanging it, etc, etc.  Caulk where the wall meets the floor (what kind of floor material?).  There will be no way to keep water contained within the room should a bad flood happen--it would run out the door--so I am not sure that I would worry about running something up the walls to block water.  You could put something like vinyl flooring cove base down though and caulk that in at both top and bottom to give you a bit more "waterproofing". 

To be soundproof, he is going to need something special that is probably going to cost some bucks.  I have never had to soundproof anything, but I think that it is going to be harder and more expensive to make it soundproof than it is water resistant.  He may be able to locate some things remotely to help with the noise.  My exhaust fan is located in my crawl space for instance, and even when you are right over it, you cannot hear it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for input.  I don't mean water proof I'm talking just for light spill etc don't want MOLD.  The cost of the build has to be low . 

The floor is concrete. Duck are you talking the white vinyl stuff they use on commercial roofs?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2015)

It is rubber, sold in rolls.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Thanks for input. I don't mean water proof I'm talking just for light spill etc don't want MOLD. The cost of the build has to be low .
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am not sure that you can do a soundproof, water resistant room on a low budget.  Soundproofing is expensive.  Plywood is expensive.  What about electrical and ventilation?  That needs to be taken into account before anything goes on the walls.


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2015)

I just did a room. I did regular drywall with a sealer white paint on top. The drywall was kept about 2" from the floor. I used open cell spray foam insulation in the walls and it works well for sound deadening. The gap between the stud and the floor is also foam insulation and keeps water from leaking out. Moisture control is with the mini split a/c and a dehumidifier.


----------

